# training books and videos



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey guys.....I am close to purchasing my first puppy, I have done tons of research and have asked lots of questions, but have very different opinions from hunting partners with dogs about what books,videos, and other resources are best for beginning trainers......can anyone help me narrow it down? 

kevin

titusville,fl


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Sound Beginnings by Jackie Martin

The WHOLE Evan Graham Collection

The Working Retrievers by Tom Quinn

Trainign Retrievers to Handle by D.L. and Anne Walters

_Anything_ Mike Lardy


----------



## fcafcblue (Jul 8, 2005)

Kevin,
Go to the best Mike Lardy.


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

Farmer Basics and Problems dvd's
Fowl Dawgs 1,2,3 dvd's
Waterdog Richard Wolters book and dvd


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Sound Beginnings-Jackie Mertens
Smartworks (all of them) Evan does a good job of explaining the drills and problems that can and do come up.
Training retrievers to Handle -D.L. and Ann Walters ( a must have in any retriever library)
And also the Mike Lardy videos and training articles.
Both Lardy and Evan are cut from the Rex Carr mold. 
If ya can afford it I'd highly recommend the Rex Carr and Dave Rorem series.
Good luck with the new pup, Jim


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Butch Goodwins "Retrievers from the Inside out" comes with a DVD 
The best material on the market for someone just starting out!!!!!!!

Have fun with your pup!!


----------



## SeniorCoot (Feb 26, 2008)

Wolter's -Water dog- Game dog etc-- I know, He's passe with newbies BUT they still work-I also use J & A Dahls 10 min ret and trouble shooting--barlow- Brut training for Amer Ret- and Milner but stay away from lardy as it's a bit advanced for me--I don't do FC's--Also use Dobbs/tri tronics book fro drills.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Join your local retriever club: NAHRA, AKC/HT, AKC/FT, HRC - the type is not as important as getting together with some experienced folks to train. 

As for all the above advice: Pick ONE and try to learn it. The production on the Lardy early stuff isn't very good, but the yard sequences are worth the price. The Aycock/Farmer Problems DVD is more focused, and except for the crap on the porch, was GREAT - one thing was just what I needed with one dog... remember that it's tough to learn to "read" a dog on a video...

Most of all enjoy the pup.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Books I like:

1. Hey Pup, Fetch It Up - Tarrant

2. Training and Campaigning Retrievers, The Principles and Practice - Gwaltney

3. Training Retrievers to Handle - DL Walters


----------



## Ed Hogan (Mar 14, 2007)

kevinG said:


> Hey guys.....I am close to purchasing my first puppy, I have done tons of research and have asked lots of questions, but have very different opinions from hunting partners with dogs about what books,videos, and other resources are best for beginning trainers......can anyone help me narrow it down?
> 
> kevin
> 
> titusville,fl


Have enough "different suggestions" yet??????


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, you've gotten as broad a spectrum of sources as possible from these suggestions. Looks to me like you are no further along than you were before. My advice is to join the Central Florida HRC and talk to the folks there. Tracy Stubbs and others in the club can get you going in the right direction. They even have some members in your area that you might be able to get together with to train.


----------



## Jake Lunsford (Jun 15, 2008)

www.leerburg.com

I bought his dvd Basic Dog Obedience, and it is the most well explained and effective method I have ever tried on a dog as far as obedience is concerned. It is really really good.


----------



## TheShadow (May 8, 2008)

i have seen the leerburg e-collar DVD and I suggest you not purchase this. I've heard a lot of negative things about this guy. Charges astronomical fees for DVDs that really are not structured well. And his DVD is a constant (almost subliminal) advertisement of products he carries. Catalog #s flash on the screen... but the DVD that I saw was the e-collar one and I do not agree with the way he is doing the training. the section i saw was the recall where he let the dog roam around with a rope give the command "Come" if dog did not comply then say no then NICK then repeat until it turned around. he doesn't go into a conditioning program... i don't know, maybe you need to be the judge. 

I have not seen the OB DVD so I can't comment on that.


----------



## flatcoatfun (May 29, 2008)

Hi Kevin 
As someone mentioned - join Central Florida Hunting Retriever club - they have a free library of books you can borrow! http://www.cfhrc.net check the events page for the next meeting (this Sat I believe) 

I don't think they have the Jackie Mertins Sound beginnings DVD though - you should get that one! It has really great advice from what toys to purchase for your pup, to basic obedience to basic marks, intro pup to water, everything you need to get started. I just got my new pup and have watched it multiple times. 

Mike Lardy DVD's - I purchased used videos from someone from this site which saved me a bunch of money - and I noticed that with each video came a booklet of some of his articles - and some updated articles. So if you are going to get the DVD's - I think you get updated articles with them. 

Hope to see you at a meeting soon!
Alison & the Flatcoats 
Central Florida


----------



## Xoote (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks for all the reviews


----------



## mallarddrake (Mar 20, 2008)

TANK said:


> Farmer Basics and Problems dvd's
> Fowl Dawgs 1,2,3 dvd's
> Waterdog Richard Wolters book and dvd


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## jbauer (Jul 14, 2008)

I ighly recommend the Fowl Dawg DVD series. Rick Stawski rocks!


----------



## cotts135 (Aug 5, 2008)

If you are looking for a DVD that is comprehensive, shows solutions to problems, and presents it's contents in a clear and concise manner, there is nothing at least in my opinion better than the Basics DVD with Danny Farmer and Judy Aycock. There collective accomplishments speak for themselves, this DVD is just an extension of there excellence and knowledge in training a retriever.


----------

